

6 Questions for your next JavaScript project - kristiandupont
http://www.zealake.com/2014/11/22/6-questions-for-your-next-javascript-project/

======
_random_
Question 7: how to minimize it's usage or at least avoid writing it directly?

TypeScript, AtScript, Dart - now every serious web app builder provides at
least one.

~~~
larsthorup
You are right, and I considered adding that question as well. JavaScript has
so many quirks that it's very tempting to use a transpiler. However I do not
have any experience with transpilers myself. I also don't see any of them
getting a lot of traction, not even CoffeeScript. And then there are people
moving towards vanilla JavaScript. It is definitely an important question.

